# Puppy teeth



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately Raven isn't losing all his puppy teeth. Some of them refuse to fall out. So of course I'm going to have to have them removed. The past few days his breath has been HORRIBLE! Like worse than my 14 yo dog horrible. I thought it was hair stuck between his teeth (he plays with hair balls on the floor at work sometimes before I can get to him) and when I went to brush his teeth to get out the hair, I realized its not hair but dead teeth. Some of his baby teeth are brown and yucky looking. I managed to pop two of his molars out tonight, they were basically just being held in by the other teeth, I put my nail under them and they flicked right out. My question is when should I get the others removed? I was waiting until he was done teething and had all his adult teeth, but now I'm worried....could the dead and yucky baby teeth cause a problem? The molars I got out were gross...all brown with some brownish goop under them. I guess I'm concerned about infection. At our last vet visit, she told us that when we got him neutered would be a good time to do it, but I don't think it is a good idea to wait that long, especially since I'm not entirely sure when I'm actually going to have it done! Any thoughts or advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are the other dead teeth also just held by the adult teeth? Perhaps a few sessions of lots of treats and flicking may get rid of them. The retained baby teeth I have seen have still been rooted and alive - the problem has been overcrowding rather than decay. It does sound as if Raven's are already loosened and ready to fall - has your vet seen them since they went brown?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

fjm said:


> Are the other dead teeth also just held by the adult teeth? Perhaps a few sessions of lots of treats and flicking may get rid of them. The retained baby teeth I have seen have still been rooted and alive - the problem has been overcrowding rather than decay. It does sound as if Raven's are already loosened and ready to fall - has your vet seen them since they went brown?


 No I've tried flicking some of the others out before, like his canines and incisors, and they are in there quite firmly! Those aren't dying either, it's his molars that seem to be wedged. I tried to look at his bottom teeth, but he was pretty done with me having my fingers in his mouth by then, I'm going to try again today to look at them. 

No his vet hasn't seen them, this just developed, maybe I should run him in and show them to her. His breath is a LOT better this morning, so maybe I got out the culprits.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, I'm sure this is up here somewhere, but how old is your pup? My vet made a comment at 3 mos that no teeth started to fall out yet; I don't know if I should be concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

sophiebonita said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sure this is up here somewhere, but how old is your pup? My vet made a comment at 3 mos that no teeth started to fall out yet; I don't know if I should be concerned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


 He is 5.5 mo...his teeth started falling out around 3.5-4 mo. He lost most of them, but he just has a few that decided to stick around.  And I don't want them to cause a problem!


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Shadow had 6 teeth that wouldnt fall and i let them stay in there until he was about a year old which is also when i got him neutered. Ive heard that toys can retain their baby teeth for up a year before they fall out so I was trying to wait as long as possible to let them have a chance to do their thing. he had bad breath which is caused from the adult tooth taking the root and the baby tooth pretty much being dead even though its still connected (i believe i read this somewhere) however he didnt have any visible decay so i wasnt too worried.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

shadow mommy said:


> Shadow had 6 teeth that wouldnt fall and i let them stay in there until he was about a year old which is also when i got him neutered. Ive heard that toys can retain their baby teeth for up a year before they fall out so I was trying to wait as long as possible to let them have a chance to do their thing. he had bad breath which is caused from the adult tooth taking the root and the baby tooth pretty much being dead even though its still connected (i believe i read this somewhere) however he didnt have any visible decay so i wasnt too worried.


 Thanks! Im just concerned about the effects of the decay on his adult teeth, not to mention the rest of his body. I think I'm going to get them removed within the next few weeks, his breath is still pretty gross. It is a bit better now that the main culprits have been removed, but it certainly isn't fresh like a 5.5 mo puppy's should be!


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> Thanks! Im just concerned about the effects of the decay on his adult teeth, not to mention the rest of his body. I think I'm going to get them removed within the next few weeks, his breath is still pretty gross. It is a bit better now that the main culprits have been removed, but it certainly isn't fresh like a 5.5 mo puppy's should be!


I thought the bad breath came with the baby teeth coming out...like a sign that they were losing baby teeth? I think Shadow started to have bad breath around 7-8 months. I gave him greenies and those seemed to help alot!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

shadow mommy said:


> I thought the bad breath came with the baby teeth coming out...like a sign that they were losing baby teeth? I think Shadow started to have bad breath around 7-8 months. I gave him greenies and those seemed to help alot!


Funny I just talked to the vet and he said the same thing! I guess I'm just paranoide lol! Toys have such an issue with their teeth I'm determined to keep Raven's as healthy as I can. Thanks for the reassurance...I've just never had any of my puppies' breath smell like this.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

I once saw a three year old standard who had decayed teeth... which were caused by retained deciduous (baby teeth). So I'm fairly sensitive to checking teeth and making sure they all come out in a timely fashion.

With Vic, it was an issue. She had a shark's mouth for a while, full of teeth, way more teeth than she should have had. I didn't feed bones back then, my vet at the time was very opposed to it. She had chew toys. Anyhow, one day I was playing tug with her with a heavy cotton rope.. when the rope pulled through her mouth it took half her teeth with it <VBG> you should have seen that rope!

I guess if you are concerned, you could always get a good rope and have a DIY tooth removal <VBG>

Seriously, my dogs now get ample bones and it's not an issue. Got a new vet too! Smarter more experienced one... no more tooth problems.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

My bitch had some retained deciduous teeth. All of them apart from her two upper canines shed with the help of natural chews. The upper canines may have come out eventually, but she was booked in to be spayed at 6 months anyway (I was on the road a lot at the time, and she went with me, so I wasn't really comfortable with the idea of leaving it and chancing her going into heat) and I was sick of the stench emanating from her mouth. She sits on the back seat behind the driver's seat and likes to lean her chin on my shoulder while I'm driving, and it was just horrendous.

You can use bones, dried meat chews, rawhides, whatever rocks your boat. In my experience the plastic chews and the dog treats that are supposed to be good for the dog's teeth are about as much use as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Weegee still has 4 of his baby teeth. The only real issue he has with them is that food gets stuck between the adult teeth and the babies. I floss between them a few times a week and it takes care of the bad breath/ possible decay of the adult teeth. He is almost 1 year old. I will have them pulled when I get him neutered if they are still there. I wouldn't worry too much about the teeth that are still alive, but ask a vet next time you are in if they should be removed.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, so I dont know if Im allowed to ask a questions on someone else's thread... so Im sorry if I messed up, it is related to teething though, ok?

my 4-1/2 month old puppy just lost the 4 "canines" (not sure thats the correct name) within a week! it freaked me out, am I gonna have a gummy/teethless puppy? LOL 
Her molars look big and strong (the ones in the back of her mouth, she loves chewing rawhide with them)

does anyone know how the teething process is supposed to happen, which teeth go first ,like period of time, how to recognize if its going ok and which ones a adult teeth or puppy teeth etc.... ? Even a link to a website or anything like that would help too

Thank you all - good luck to you all and your puppies


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Incisors first (around 16 weeks). Canines fall out and within a week or so you should notice little spots of white. They won't be any good at tug for a while. The whole process of teething usually last until 6 months, but the teeth still grow for another month or two. No worries, your pup should only look like a Grandpa for a few more weeks.


----------



## dAnderson (Sep 6, 2021)

mom24doggies said:


> Unfortunately Raven isn't losing all his puppy teeth. Some of them refuse to fall out. So of course I'm going to have to have them removed. The past few days his breath has been HORRIBLE! Like worse than my 14 yo dog horrible. I thought it was hair stuck between his teeth (he plays with hair balls on the floor at work sometimes before I can get to him) and when I went to brush his teeth to get out the hair, I realized its not hair but dead teeth. Some of his baby teeth are brown and yucky looking. I managed to pop two of his molars out tonight, they were basically just being held in by the other teeth, I put my nail under them and they flicked right out. My question is when should I get the others removed? I was waiting until he was done teething and had all his adult teeth, but now I'm worried....could the dead and yucky baby teeth cause a problem? The molars I got out were gross...all brown with some brownish goop under them. I guess I'm concerned about infection. At our last vet visit, she told us that when we got him neutered would be a good time to do it, but I don't think it is a good idea to wait that long, especially since I'm not entirely sure when I'm actually going to have it done! Any thoughts or advice is appreciated, thanks!


I have the same situation with my six month old pup Remi. Most of his baby teeth fell out with no trouble but his canines, upper, had stayed in. One was nasty brown and broke off but the root is still in his mouth. The other is still almost as long as the second tooth it’s coming right before it. At what point do I take him to the vet and see about getting them polled? Also, his breath smells bad. I was wondering if it was because of teeth. I’m worried about rotting baby teeth damaging his adult teeth as I know they can happen with humans. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

When did the lowers fall out? If it was just recently, I'd wait some more for the uppers to come out. The bad smell (are you brushing) and broken off tooth would concern me now, so I'd schedule an appointment to check that out. 
My boy Elroy had both sets of uppers at the same time. So for about 1½ weeks, he had both sets, then the baby canines fell out (at 5½ months). I did ask my vet about it at an appointment and she was not at all concerned.


----------



## dAnderson (Sep 6, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> When did the lowers fall out? If it was just recently, I'd wait some more for the uppers to come out. The bad smell (are you brushing) and broken off tooth would concern me now, so I'd schedule an appointment to check that out.
> My boy Elroy had both sets of uppers at the same time. So for about 1½ weeks, he had both sets, then the baby canines fell out (at 5½ months). I did ask my vet about it at an appointment and she was not at all concerned.


Remy has had both sets of canines for about 3 weeks. I do brush his teeth. I’ll call his vet today. Don’t want toothache or other problems.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> Unfortunately Raven isn't losing all his puppy teeth. Some of them refuse to fall out. So of course I'm going to have to have them removed. The past few days his breath has been HORRIBLE! Like worse than my 14 yo dog horrible. I thought it was hair stuck between his teeth (he plays with hair balls on the floor at work sometimes before I can get to him) and when I went to brush his teeth to get out the hair, I realized its not hair but dead teeth. Some of his baby teeth are brown and yucky looking. I managed to pop two of his molars out tonight, they were basically just being held in by the other teeth, I put my nail under them and they flicked right out. My question is when should I get the others removed? I was waiting until he was done teething and had all his adult teeth, but now I'm worried....could the dead and yucky baby teeth cause a problem? The molars I got out were gross...all brown with some brownish goop under them. I guess I'm concerned about infection. At our last vet visit, she told us that when we got him neutered would be a good time to do it, but I don't think it is a good idea to wait that long, especially since I'm not entirely sure when I'm actually going to have it done! Any thoughts or advice is appreciated, thanks!


Have you tried raw bones? Nova retained her canines and it was causing her adult teeth to put holes in her palate. I was all set to take her (and the Dentist here is $$$$). I tried a weekend of a big raw beef bone with meat on it and the next week the rest of the baby teeth were out. Not before it caused crowding on her bottom teeth but it was in time to fix the canines that were putting holes in her gums . Her bite is great but I hate those crowded front teeth because I know it’s my fault that I didn’t stay on top of it😔.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mel said:


> Have you tried raw bones? Nova retained her canines and it was causing her adult teeth to put holes in her palate. I was all set to take her (and the Dentist here is $$$$). I tried a weekend of a big raw beef bone with meat on it and the next week the rest of the baby teeth were out. Not before it caused crowding on her bottom teeth but it was in time to fix the canines that were putting holes in her gums . Her bite is great but I hate those crowded front teeth because I know it’s my fault that I didn’t stay on top of it😔.


Oops! This is a very old thread.

@dAnderson, I’m going to close this thread to avoid any confusion. Feel free to start another if you’d like some more input on your specific situation.


----------

